
The Official Rules of Dev Mini-Hoop Basketball - davetwichell
https://linearb.io/blog/the-official-rules-of-dev-mini-hoop-basketball/
======
davetwichell
I wonder how often they break something in their kitchen . . .

~~~
riskymagemerge
It looks a little high up there. I would not get anywhere near that window.

------
riskymagemerge
I love it! Our team normally just yells at each other :-)

------
notarapper
Loser gets the weekend pager duty shift

~~~
riskymagemerge
Haha. That's worse than loser leaves town.

